# Truck attack on bike-path in New York



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 31, 2017)

FBI and NYPD are officially investigating as Terror Attack. 

Manhattan truck attack kills 8; mayor calls it act of terror - CNN

Eight people are dead and more than a dozen injured after the driver of a truck drove the wrong way down a well-trafficked bike path, New York Mayor Bill de Blasio said.

"This was an act of terror, and a particularly cowardly act of terror," he said.

The driver of a rental truck drove the wrong way down a busy bicycle path in Manhattan near the World Trade Center, killing up to six people and striking numerous others, a New York Police official said.

The driver then exited the vehicle while displaying imitation firearms and was shot by police, according to the NYPD. The suspect is in police custody and was taken to a hospital for treatment, sources at the NYPD said.

*To add:*
And this is why I prefer to get my news from OANN these days.  CNN and FOX have been going crazy over non-info all day.  OANN has been offering simple updates as they become available.  Every Day this more-and-more becomes my favorite news source .

DEVELOPING: 6 Dead, 15 Injured in N.Y. After Motorist Drove Onto Busy Bike Path, Incident Being Investigated As Terror Attack | One America News Network


----------



## PCRWizard (Oct 31, 2017)

Attacker is apparently stable and being interviewed at the hospital. So more details and answers should be coming out fast. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925475340448948224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925466287492554753
Speaking of great places for news and information, these two women's Twitter feeds are a wealth of knowledge and usually update super super fast.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 31, 2017)

First look at the suspect.

The suspect is in custody. Multiple law enforcement officials tell ABC News that the suspect in custody has been identified as 29-year-old Sayfullo Saipov from Tampa, Florida.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 31, 2017)

"It's always Sunni in Tajikistan".


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 31, 2017)

RIP to the dead, quick recovery to the injured.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 31, 2017)

.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 31, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I am so glad this perp is alive. Fix him up and get him ready to suffer in the jailhouse and other places where he can meet up with Bubba.  May he find many who take a special shine/interest in him.


Jail house muslims will protect him.
Cops should have done a better job shooting him, damn NYC triggers.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 1, 2017)

Home Depot has to be loving the fact that their rental truck was used.  Not.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 1, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> Home Depot has to be loving the fact that their rental truck was used.  Not.


I was thinking the same thing. Every shot of the truck has their logo on it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 1, 2017)

A guy like this was probably self-radicalized and of limited intelligence value.  Now we're going to be responsible for feeding, sheltering, and protecting him for the rest of his life.  This is one that I would have rathered never made it off the battlefield.


----------



## AWP (Nov 1, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> Home Depot has to be loving the fact that their rental truck was used.  Not.



Home Depot. You can do it. We can help.


----------



## Dame (Nov 1, 2017)

AWP said:


> Home Depot. You can do it. We can help.



Yeah... You were right. Straight to hell you go.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 2, 2017)

Dame said:


> Yeah... You were right. Straight to hell you go.



In a Home Depot rental basket...


----------

